# Trying Chalk Pastels



## Susan Mulno

Followed a tutorial for this one. Good points? Bad points?


----------



## leighann

One day I want to try pastels ;-) 

Good job!!


----------



## Erilia

It looks really nice to me, as for bad points, I couldn't tell, I've never use that medium :biggrin:


----------



## chanda95

Well I will say you are braver than I. I have used chalk pastels once or twice but I have issues with the feel and sound of them in my hand and on paper. Strange I know. I think you did a good job. You have added depth where depth needs to be added inside of the nest...your shading of the eggs is quite lovely. I think maybe the only think I would have added is shading under the nest - on the branches themselves. That would give the feeling that the nest is on top of the branch..overall though...lovely piece..especially considering the medium used!!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Nice job Susan.. I like it. The eggs are a bit flat.. and shading practice will help fix that. Also it's possible that you could use more color layering.. In the branch for example. And I personally detest that paper.. I used it a few times.. and then gave up the paper to my girls to practice on. Nicely done though!


----------



## Susan Mulno

Thanks all. It was a ten minute tutorial so not a lot of detail. The photo flattened it a little but the branch especially really does need more depth. As for the paper, it was a gift, great for practice, practice and more practice!


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

I love it!!


----------



## FanKi

Like :3

I'm with bush, the eggs look a bit flat, and I would have made darker the inner side of the nest, but in a veeery soft way. Don't really know how pastel painting works (I don't really know what they are exactly >.< I can only imagine a cake  as "pastel" is the spanish translation for "Cake" xD)


----------



## Susan Mulno

FanKi said:


> Like :3
> 
> I'm with bush, the eggs look a bit flat, and I would have made darker the inner side of the nest, but in a veeery soft way. Don't really know how pastel painting works (I don't really know what they are exactly >.< I can only imagine a cake  as "pastel" is the spanish translation for "Cake" xD)


Cake is not too far off FanKi. It is chalk, like you use in school on the chalk board but much better quality. Most chalk pastels are pressed into squares. Compressed "cakes" as it were.


----------



## FanKi

I have no idea what you are talking xD

After google...

Nooooow I get a little >.<
Sounds hard to use .-.


----------



## kpnuts

I've had a dabble with pastels and they are hard to use for drawing , good points they are invaluable in model making for adding weathering or ware and tear.


----------

